# Louisiana, I love you, but you're bringing me down



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

So far this year, I've killed 2 Brown Recluse spiders, 8 Black Widow spiders, about a half dozen wasp nests, a hornet nest, a Cotton Mouth snake, and just this morning a Striped Bark Scorpion. I'm constantly having to tell my boys to put on shoes and watch where they put their feet and we've already hit 90 deg.F on a few days. It may be time to move....


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, that gives me the willies! I would have to do a thorough inspection every time I sat on the toilet! No scorpions, snakes, or spiders gonna get a chance at biting my bit and pieces!!

Good luck with the season brah,
Shoes on!!!
Be well,
SF


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

fl not any better sorry to say but i love it here.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I've lived in rural LA all my life and have always had to be more than a little careful. There's always been the heat and the critters, but for some reason, this year is being ridiculous. Yeah, I can't imagine FL being any better. I hear Colorado's nice.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Texas hit 90s too. I'm moving to Wisconsin at the end of this month. So long, Texas. It was fun.

I can't wait to be in the snow covered woods. Not another human soul around. Just me, my slingshot and my prey.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

seems like most southern states across america have to deal with all kinds of critter's..since the warmer climate temps of

90*degrees or better....so far here in ohio just a couple spiders...But I have sprayed all about the place..so I have not seen any this week.....Be safe my friend....AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

D.Nelson said:


> Texas hit 90s too. I'm moving to Wisconsin at the end of this month. So long, Texas. It was fun.
> 
> I can't wait to be in the snow covered woods. Not another human soul around. Just me, my slingshot and my prey.


I lived in wisconsin for 30 years..Right on the mississippi river..great fishing...I got transplanted in ohio do to work situation..


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Yikes thats no fun. First we dont hit 90F much in a year.

Ill take our Rattle snakes,Bears and Mountain Lions and Wolves over that stuff anyday. Though we do have a few nasty spiders too but not in huge numbers and mostly in the southern most parts of Alberta.

Seen a Brown Recluse bite once on a guy. That was just plain nasty lookin.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

TSM said:


> I've lived in rural LA all my life and have always had to be more than a little careful. There's always been the heat and the critters, but for some reason, this year is being ridiculous. Yeah, I can't imagine FL being any better. I hear Colorado's nice.


yeah until it snows.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Geez! I hear you bud, I'm in so.ca. and it's been hot as all heck and I just killed over a dozen huge black widows in the past two days, just in my backyard. At least I don't get the snake problem in the city, but a friend killed two rattle snakes in the past week out in the hills. Be safe out there.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Yikes is right! Putting up with poisonous and potentially lethal critters like what you described in the yard and around the house blows my mind. Wasps and hornets are almost everywhere but if I was living with a young family in an area where poisonous snakes, spiders and scorpions considered my house and yard to be their property, I'd serious consider relocating to someplace where the poisonous critters were a whole lot fewer and further between. If I wasn't anchored down there by some overpowering thing, I'd probably be gone like a shot. Losing a kid to poisonous critters is a possibility I wouldn't want to live with.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Yikes is right! Putting up with poisonous and potentially lethal critters like what you described in the yard and around the house blows my mind. Wasps and hornets are almost everywhere but if I was living with a young family in an area where poisonous snakes, spiders and scorpions considered my house and yard to be their property, I'd serious consider relocating to someplace where the poisonous critters were a whole lot fewer and further between. If I wasn't anchored down there by some overpowering thing, I'd probably be gone like a shot. Losing a kid to poisonous critters is a possibility I wouldn't want to live with.


Dangerous though it may be, it's home. We learn early on to be extra careful this time of year. We've made it routine to check shoes before putting them on and always watch where you put your feet. I probably say that 5-10 times a day. Having large feet, it's something I learned the hard way. We are however seriously considering moving a little farther north when the boys get a bit older, in 3-5 years, maybe. I'm pulling for Ozarks, she wants Rockies.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

TSM said:


> I'm pulling for Ozarks, she wants Rockies.


If I were you, I'd let her win this one (of course, making a big deal out of it, scoring lots of points for future use, etc) and opt for the Rockies. The hunting and fishing there are much of the best available in the 48 contiguous states. The hiking, camping, canoeing, bicycling, etc are also much of the best that can be found---and that doesn't even count the more technical stuff like rock climbing, ice climbing and skiing... I don't know if you're into any of that stuff, but all the other "mountains" in the 48 states are only scale models of the Rockies and the outdoor activity possibilities are similarly scaled down. The Ozarks are OK, but Montana and Idaho are a whole different dimension. If you can, maybe take a vacation up that way and check it out.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i wonder how many australians wouldnt mind living there.

every place has its critters. some are cute, others not so much.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Imperial said:


> i wonder how many australians wouldnt mind living there.
> 
> every place has its critters. some are cute, others not so much.


I guess I shouldn't complain too loudly. At least we don't have giant, face-hugging, alien spiders or fire tornadoes.


----------

